# Cuisinart or Calphalon or ?



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a decent 1.5 quart clad, tri-ply, saucepan and, even though I love the All-Clad that I have, don't want to spent All-Clad prices for this pan, plus, the 1.5 quart All-Clad pan is a little taller and narrower than I want and doesn't have the nice pouring lip that other pans have. I was looking at the Cuisinart and Calphalon tri-ply as possibilities. Any comments on these pans? Any other tri-ply pans that might be considered?

Thanks!

Schmoozer


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never used a Cuisinart so have no opinion.

I do have a Calphalon, in 1-quart size, and love it. You could do a lot worse, IMO.

I've never made a secret over the fact that I have no use for All-Clad. Their stuff is overpriced, and their customer service is non-existant. I could understand when they were the only game in town, for clad stainless. But that hasn't been true in years, and you have numerous choices available. 

I would also suggest that while we can argue precise metalurgy and other technical details day and night, when it comes to brand names I think 1. the overall quality is there, and 2. it therefore becomes as much a question of comfort in your hand as anything else.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I have read a couple of reviews complaining about All-Clad customer service, so you're not the only one that is dissatisfied. I've had no problems with my All-Clad cookware, and therefore no dealings with customer service. However, sometimes the solution to the company's poor service performance can be found by dealing with the store where the item was purchased. Bed, Bath, and Beyond is a good example: they will replace an item or refund your money with no questions asked, and their prices are pretty good with there 20% off coupons.

All-Clad has added a new line of cookware with "D5" technology - additional layers of material - and has added pouring lips to the pans as well as having redesigned the handles. That's something I'm looking into, although I really don't want to spend that much money for a 1.5 quart pan.

I have a 1-quart Calphalon pan, but it's the disk bottom model, not the clad version. I've been pleased with it - in fact, it's my most used pan as it's used for boiling water and heating up single-serving portions of leftovers and soup. From the standpoint of value, it may be the best cookware deal I ever got - paid about $16.00 for it and it's been used just about every day for more than two years.

Schmoozer


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Does Calphalon make smaller pans that are fully clad?

I have a 3-quart Calphalon saucier that's fully clad, but haven't noticed, one way or the other, the configurations on their straight-walled pans.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Did you check out the Emeril? I had one of their sauciers and loved it.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Emerilware is All-Clad's cheap, Chinese-made line.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I know but I really liked mine and, if someone is looking not to spend too much, it might work for them


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I've looked at Emerilware and didn't care for the design and the balance, and found the handles to be a little small for my hands and preferences.

Schmoozer


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, they do. The one quart pan is available at a "try me" price at Bed, Bath, and Beyond right now. The 1.5 quart looks pretty good and has a nice heft to it, as well as coming with a glass lid. The local BB&B manager offered me a good price on it, and unless I hear something substantial to dissuade me from the Calphalon Tri-Ply, that's what I'll probably get.

Schmoozer


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I use a calphalon tri-ply 10" pan and I like it. It gets a LOT of use. 

I also use a Cuisinart 3 Qt saucepan with the disc at the bottom, and like it as well. Gets a LOT of use as well. 

I guess I'm not making your decision any easier. :smiles:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll have to check it out, Schmoozer. Not for the 1-quart, which I'm happy with. But it's getting time to retire the WearEver stuff---I'm getting tired of the stay-cold handles that don't.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

1.5 quart is an odd size and I suspect you'll be limited in selection. Why not go with the full 2 quart and get some options? Tramontina makes a nice one you can pick up at Walmart of all places. Quite reasonable in price and well built.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

There are enough options for my needs in a 1.5 quart pan, plus it's a perfect size for its intended use. I already have an all-clad 2-quart pan.

Tramontina is a disk-bottomed pan, no? In any case, I don't shop at Wal-Mart.

Schmoozer


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

First, I'm glad to hear that All-Clad has reworked their handles. They were next to useless in my bigger than most hands.

Second, the price is still too high considering the other outstanding brands of clad stainless pans available. I'd go Calphalon, between the two, just for the availability of copper bottoms, unless there's a Cuisinart line that I missed.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tramontina also does excellent clad ware which is available elsewhere as well.


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

That's good to know. Thanks! I've used one of their disk-bottom stock pots and was satisfied with the thickness of the stainless steel sides although the bottom didn't heat quite as evenly as a couple of other disk-bottom pots I've used. Still, it was acceptable for its purpose.

Schmoozer


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I just bought one of these LeCreuset 3-ply stainless saucepans, and I'm very impressed. IMHO, better than All-Clad, and somewhat lower-priced. I also like Tramontina in the lower price range.

Le Creuset 3-Ply Stainless Steel Saucepans - Sauce Pans & Sauciers - Cookware - Sur La Table

Now, next question, can anyone recommend good quality, non-stick saucepans that will work on *induction*? (<$200/piece.) I'm buying an induction range for my upcoming remodel and assessing my need for new pots and pans...much of my current collection is hard-anodized Calphalon.  I can't live without a couple of non-stick saucepans.


----------

